# Heating Options



## Eddie_V (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't want to run a gas pack or do radiant floor heating because it seems like too much of a pain to install. Is my only option a heat pump and electric?


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

What about a good ole' fashioned combustion stove.  I prefer a coal/wood stove myself.


----------



## Admin (Jan 13, 2010)

I use little electric warmers where I need them and they work great. If you can find one with a fan attached your in business.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 5, 2010)

Electric warmers works best on me as well...  Try it out..


----------

